# Just beat the bullet



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

cap was ready to blow off we had inspection on 1 of four building , we are getting inspected by Fire Marshall he wanted water from the ground up , through the roof . No test t were used.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Fyi I know those are not rated for pressure testing


----------

